# Heldrake 3D printed tail



## zagmodell (Jul 25, 2013)

Print if you can. Enjoy


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

heh....kinda looks like a weird palm tree.


----------



## zagmodell (Jul 25, 2013)

Though, fits awful design perfectly =)


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

ntaw said:


> heh....kinda looks like a weird palm tree.


I think that's just because it is stood on it's end, if look it is fairly flat, I quite like, wish I had access to a printer now  +rep


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

So...do you attach it by stuffing it up its gaping ass?


----------



## zagmodell (Jul 25, 2013)

Stella Cadente said:


> So...do you attach it by stuffing it up its gaping ass?


Exactly. Thats the whole point. Its base and size is made to fit right to cover gigantic AHOLE


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Awesome, no more prolapsed dragon


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

GW should have thought of that!

What better way to make money than design flaws into the models, then make add-ons to fix the flaws!


----------



## zagmodell (Jul 25, 2013)

thats it


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

pthat makes the dragon look a million times better!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Question 1: Are you willing to make more. Question 2... do you make other stuff?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really great work there. I still hate that mini with a passion but you've just made it that little bit less of an eyesore.


----------



## zagmodell (Jul 25, 2013)

Xabre said:


> Question 1: Are you willing to make more. Question 2... do you make other stuff?


Honestly, i dream about remodelling full heldrake -somebody has to do this. "New" chaos designs make me cry, just like the whole codex. Though dont know yet what i want to see and when do i find time. I make a lot of dfferent stuff, what you need ? 

Thanks, Jacobite


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, that changes a lot of things haha


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would actually concider getting one if that tail was standard....
Awesome job Mate!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Censor


SHUT IT! They might hear you.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Really fantastic stuff there mate! Do you have a portfolio of other stuff?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks really awesome. Really does improve the flow of the model.


----------



## zagmodell (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, thanks for feedback. Nah, i dont have a portfolio, i do 3d modelling for different stuff , mostly jewelry. We can mill any custom 28mm miniature in wax though , for future recasts )
Too bad helldrake is still in sketches


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

That looks pretty friggin awesome. I've got nothing against the kit itself, but the addition of a tail does indeed make it looks much, much better.


----------

